# Tool Talk > Machines >  Melon and pineapple peeling machine - GIF

## Altair

Watermelon, melon, and pineapple peeling machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Removing pineapple eyes - GIF
Watermelon peeling machine - GIF
Windmill watermelon slicer - photo and video
Industrial onion peeling machine - GIF
Vegetable peeling machine - GIF

----------

baja (Jun 25, 2020),

desbromilow (Jun 24, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 30, 2020)

----------

